# BBS RC Center Caps (not the plate kind)



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone know if there are center caps made for the RCs? Not the large screw on plate that covers the lugs but something that will just fit in the center. 
Yes, my terrible and heinous, blasphemous taste likes the RCs without the big screw on cap and I'm looking for something to pop into the center piece. 
A set of old caps that were on my previous Fliks almost fit, but a shade too small.
Any help would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Driggs (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (dasGolf01)*

Any of these do you any good?
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=77


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (dasGolf01)*

try wrapping cap w/ electrical tape to increase its diameter?


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (xMIKEx)*

That is a great thing, thanks, those will fit, I'm sure, one I get my micrometer back from my friend and measure it just right. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (teutoned)*

That, too, is a good idea, I was thinking about finding an o-ring the right size maybe. Thanks man


----------



## EvilMonkey (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a set of center caps i purchased from BBS directly its carbon fiber with silver BBS on it if your interested


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (EvilMonkey)*

Are they the 60mm? I measured with the micrometer this morning and the inside diameter of the BBS center is 60mm apparently.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andysch5 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (EvilMonkey)*

I am interested in your center caps if you still have them. do you have a photo you can send me? I have a set of BBS RC wheels.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (dasGolf01)*

hear you go


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (forcefedjetta)*

use dynomat cut in to 1-1.5mm wide strips and stick to the inside of the hole in the area before the threads you may need to do two strips stacked to make up the distance
edit make that 2-2.5mm wide strips


_Modified by forcefedjetta at 12:07 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## TurboTic (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (forcefedjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedjetta* »_hear you go









what size r those center caps??


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (forcefedjetta)*

70mm face 56mm back size
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=77


----------



## TurboTic (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (forcefedjetta)*

ok thanks. thts what i thought.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (forcefedjetta)*

That's awesome, thanks for the tip and the pic, perfect!


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: BBS RC Center Caps (dasGolf01)*

So does anyone know of a place other than purem to get them from? they have them, but their shipping charges are outrageous.. I was going to order one just to see if I liked the style and shipping for one cap was about 11$, that's just silly...
thanks!


----------

